# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Orgametril Lynestrenol 5 mg, vraag!

## Agnes574

*Bericht van Jessieca*

Hallo lezers,
ik heb een vraag over het middel Orgametril Lynestrenol 5 mg.
ik heb het van de dokter gekregen om mijn menstruatie uit testellen ivm de vakantie
maar ik lees hier en daar op google dat er best wel veel bij werkingen zijn ,
en als ik ongesteld moet worden heb ik er een week van te voren last van ,zoals depresief,hartkloppingen,zit dan gewoon niet lekker in mijn vel. maar heb ik dat ook als ik dit medicijn gebruik ben dan bang dat het erger word. gr.jessieca 

*Wie kan jessieca helpen??*

----------


## MissMolly

Orgametril wordt onder andere gebruikt bij de wens de menstruatie uit te stellen/te verschuiven (maximaal 2 weken), _bij het pre-menstrueel syndroom_ en _ter onderdrukking van menstruatie-pijn of overvloedige bloeding_.

Ik heb er geen persoonlijke ervaring mee, maar volgens deze zinnen uit de bijsluiter zou je _dus juist geen PMS klachten_ moeten hebben als je het slikt, en zou je menstruatie daarna ook minder heftig en pijnlijk moeten zijn dan normaal

----------

